# The first cooking book published in Greece



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Athenaeus of Nafkratis ( the original, not me) would be very proud of me today.

I hold in my hands the first cooking book that was published in the modern Greek State. Published on the island of Syros in 1828.

The complete title of the book is 

" A cooking book, translated from Italian"

The translator stays anonymous but after a research I did I think I know who is the person since he wrote several other books using his name, very similar in language and in style with the one I have.

The copy is unique.

At the introduction of his book the authors points that he knows that some people might find it useless but a good housewife will able to appreciate the variety and the simplicity of the recipes.

The author present 100 recipes most of them are recipes for main courses having as basic ingredient meet or fish.
The recipes about vegetables in casseroles are numerous and some "international" recipes are not absent as well.

As you know during the 17th century in Italy , French cooking was dominating the Italian kitchens. The were using French cooking books translated in Italian.Among the best sellers of this era was the famous "Grench Cook " of Varenne. This books was a best seller in Italy for more than 125 years...

By the end of 18th ce the first Italian Books are published. Those books are based on the French Cooking Techniques and the Italian igredients.

So I pressume that the translated book I have, must originate in one of the italian books that were published after 1770.

I will post a very nice recipe for Pongi's birthday from this book


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That's fascinating Athenaeus. Can't wait to see the recipes!


----------

